# Creatures Crypt Haunted House Auction - June 10, 2008



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

I am considering attending this event. I don't have a haunt. I just decorate. I have never done anything like this before. It is a two hour drive, and I would have to take a day off of work. I have about $250 to work with. I would like some advice from someone more experienced in this sort of thing as to what to expect. Is this mostly for big-timers? Are the visitors likely to be mostly haunt masters with big pocketbooks that will out bid every offer I make. Or is there a chance that a poor man like me might actually bring something home? I hate to waste my time, but if I can have one or two decent items to come home with, it will be worth it.


----------

